# Texas race this weekend!



## srb (Apr 4, 2014)

The 24 is running Texas/Am paint this weekend,Good looking ride..The Nationwide race is running tonight !


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 4, 2014)

Got it on waiting for green


----------



## tcward (Apr 4, 2014)

That Chase was something tonight! Congrats to him!


----------



## srb (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like old smoke pulled one this afternoon!P1


----------



## tcward (Apr 6, 2014)

Could be a washout today.


----------



## specialk (Apr 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> Could be a washout today.



good day for a duck race...


----------



## specialk (Apr 6, 2014)

great prayer and nat. anthem from the Robertson chicks


----------



## srb (Apr 6, 2014)

Still raining....


----------



## srb (Apr 6, 2014)

Thought they might have started ,Looks like Monday!Over on Fxs1 
Kenda Perez wheeee !!She needs to be one of the Sprint Girls.....


----------



## tcward (Apr 6, 2014)

srb said:


> Thought they might have started ,Looks like Monday!Over on Fxs1
> Kenda Perez wheeee !!She needs to be one of the Sprint Girls.....



Yep...tomorrow at noon.


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2014)

tcward said:


> Yep...tomorrow at noon.



Correction 1:00 on Fox 1.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 7, 2014)

Green flag is  12:15pm and its on regular FOX.  Not SS1

Updated Race Coverage of the Duck Commander 500 Sprint Cup Series race at Texas Motor Speedway has been re-scheduled for Monday, April 7, 2014.

Television (TV): FOX at 12:00 pm/et; Pre-Race show on FOXSports1 at 11:30 am/et; green flag approx. 12:15pm/et

Radio: Performance Racing Network (PRN) and Sirius XM Satellite NASCAR Radio 90

Scheduled Race Re-Airs: Friday, April 11, 3:00am/et on FS1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2014)

Let's go racing . . . on Fox 5 Atlanta OTA antenna TV . . . 

Start your engines!!!


----------



## srb (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like the jet blowers are winning!Messing up some hoods...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2014)

Jr into the wall & car's on fire, but glad Dale got out safely.



"LAP 13 - Caution flag: Dale Earnhardt Jr. smacks the Turn 1 wall hard and the No. 88 bursts into flames." 

"LAP 14 - Earnhardt emerges from the cockpit under his own power, but his No. 88 Chevy is severely damaged. It appears his left-front tire dipped off into the infield grass, forcing him to lose control right in front of teammate Jimmie Johnson."


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 7, 2014)

specialk said:


> great prayer and nat. anthem from the Robertson chicks



Sadie did a great job no doubt , I was a little disappointed in Missy in the National Anthem , she did good but tried to make it her own a lil I felt ...


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like small e had other things to do besides drive today.He made a few laps then ran off the inside of the the apron.


----------



## srb (Apr 7, 2014)

88 just caught on fire!Looks like it got the 48 some.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2014)

srb said:


> 88 just caught on fire!Looks like it got the 48 some.



Uh-oh . . . 



"Not the end to the day @DaleJr. had in mind, but we are very glad that he is alright" 

"@DaleJr tells @HollywoodJeff on @FOXTV it was a mistake on his part: "I was following the 43, and just didn't see the grass."


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sucks for junior.  Hoping the 48 wins it now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, now the 48 is two laps down after a blown tire.  I guess I'll cheer for the 18 so he has trouble too.


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well, now the 48 is two laps down after a blown tire.  I guess I'll cheer for the 18 so he has trouble too.



The 48 with trouble.......Nothing better!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2014)

Tony Stewart continues to lead 65 of 67 laps.


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2014)

Always a pretty sight.....


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 7, 2014)

The 18 seems to have things well in hand again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> The 18 seems to have things well in hand again.



Plenty of laps to go for that to change.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

And a Hendrick car takes the lead.  Go Jeff!


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> And a Hendrick car takes the lead.  Go Jeff!



He must have stayed out while the rest pitted.....I see he is going backward now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

22, 24, 2, 42, 18 on this next restart with 260 of 334 complete.

That's a lot of 2s and 4s.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Uh-oh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcountry (Apr 7, 2014)

When are those jackwagons gonna learn to drive in the rain?

I get sick of race after race getting postponed because of sprinkles.  

Cars have been driven in the rain since they were first invented.  

Come on, NASCAR!   Figure it out.   The first ting most every fan does when a race gets postponed because of RAIN is get into their own car and DRIVE IN THE RAIN.

I am sick of loser excuses, they really need to get the right tires, slap them on and run in the rain.   I don't care if they are racing at 60 mph, it would still be an awesome race, and would be a different way to display skill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

need wipers that will work at 200 mph


----------



## jcountry (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> need wipers that will work at 200 mph



Yep.  I know of planes where they will work at much higher speeds than that.

Point is:  I know they wouldn't drive normal race speeds, but who cares?   They would drive fast enough to not wreck-and whomever was the best at it would win. 

They figured out how to road race (which seems a lot more complicated to set a car up for.)  I sure don't see why rain is such a crazy big issue.

*It's just really hard for me to have any respect for a bunch of highly-paid guys who won't race in the rain (even though they get paid a A LOT for their driving.)  Every single person who attends that race gets paid exactly zero to go and do what none of the professional drivers will do.   Drive in the rain.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2014)

Well welll well


----------



## riprap (Apr 7, 2014)

If I was a betting man I would have put a lot of money that there was going to be a caution. I don't say it's rigged, but they make it awfully hard on the drivers they don't want to win.


----------



## specialk (Apr 7, 2014)

jcountry said:


> The first ting most every fan does when a race gets postponed because of RAIN is get into their own car and DRIVE IN THE RAIN.
> .



excactly...I as a fan would not sit in the rain and lightening 5 hours soaking wet to watch cars drive around at 60mph.....


----------



## srb (Apr 7, 2014)

22 Beat the 24 @ the  end with a restart...


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2014)

jcountry said:


> When are those jackwagons gonna learn to drive in the rain?
> 
> I get sick of race after race getting postponed because of sprinkles.
> 
> ...



Would you sit and watch it in the rain?


----------



## jcountry (Apr 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> If I was a betting man I would have put a lot of money that there was going to be a caution. I don't say it's rigged, but they make it awfully hard on the drivers they don't want to win.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.   Kurt was down and clear before any debris really went anywhere.  

I can't count the number of times I have seen them pull that one. 

NASCAR really needs some kind of governing body who makes those calls.  Some independent group who owes nothing to the France family.   

I feel certain that Mr. France himself makes all the "debris caution" and competition caution calls himself.  

And they wonder why the sport is losing popularity...

(This is a big reason, and another big reason is that they are using DW as a commentator.   Man-that guy is a moron.   I actually heard him say "exacerfied" last season.   I think everyone watching had to notice that it isn't even a word.)


----------



## riprap (Apr 7, 2014)

jcountry said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.   Kurt was down and clear before any debris really went anywhere.
> 
> I can't count the number of times I have seen them pull that one.
> 
> ...



Like the mysterious caution lights coming on at Bristol. I feel like the way Nascar is and since Busch is a lock for the chase and co Hendricks that he was told to drive the car extremely hard to blow a tire and cause a caution. There was one caution during the race where he lost it and veered toward the pit road cone and they called a caution. Logano almost got the shaft and Keselowski did. Don't let a Ford get too far out front with a Hendricks car that is capable of winning in the top five.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 7, 2014)

tcward said:


> Would you sit and watch it in the rain?



I would love a good rain race!

I don't think they should race when bad t-storms are rolling through, but I think a general light race would make for a great race!

(Lord knows, I have trudged back to my car in enough races where it was sprinkling/raining.)

My point is that people really plan their whole weekend around some of these races.   Not that many can come back a day or two later.   See how empty those stands were?

NASCAR has got to figure something out.   They could make cars stick everywhere but the short tracks-with the right tires.  F1 races in all kinds of weather.  Rally cars seem to only race when it is raining or snowing.   

If they can do it, so can NASCAR.  They look like a total bunch of pansies.

-They should either race in the rain or offer a full refund to anyone who buys a ticket.  (Notice they don't even offer refunds?)


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Ford guys are always whining.  build a car that can win or hush.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, ever notice how Ford fans always pull the "it's rigged" card when their driver doesn't win.  Very funny.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 7, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Also, ever notice how Ford fans always pull the "it's rigged" card when their driver doesn't win.  Very funny.



I'm not even a Ford guy, and I totally think these cautions are getting worse and worse.   

They are really getting carried away with throwing a caution at "just the right time."


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2014)

It's been that way for years. When Jeff Gordon was NASCAR's golden child, they threw a caution when he needed to hit the pits.  Same thing today.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> It's been that way for years. When Jeff Gordon was NASCAR's golden child, they threw a caution when he needed to hit the pits.  Same thing today.



They really do need to cut that stuff out.

Pretty much every race this year has had a caution with less than 5 laps...... Whether they needed it or not.

Stuff like that really kills the credibility of the sport.   I guess MR France don't care, cause I have a real strong feeling his finger is on that trigger.    Just loves green white checkered for some reason.

Really makes me wonder whether there is a bit of betting going on with whomever throws those cautions.    Would be pretty easy to make a bit of extra change.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 8, 2014)

it would be hard to guarantee for anyone to win.  Too many variables. Cut tires, out of gas, break something on the car.  But they can "help" certain drivers out sometimes.  

i agree it needs to be cut down, but I've grown used to it over the years.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

specialk said:


> excactly...I as a fan would not sit in the rain and lightening 5 hours soaking wet to watch cars drive around at 60mph.....



This^^....jcountry apprarently has never attended many races in person


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> F1 races in all kinds of weather.  Rally cars seem to only race when it is raining or snowing.
> 
> If they can do it, so can NASCAR.  They look like a total bunch of pansies.
> 
> -They should either race in the rain or offer a full refund to anyone who buys a ticket.  (Notice they don't even offer refunds?)



Those F1 cars have wider tires and weigh much less than a Sprint Cup car.  They also use traction control and other technology that makes the racing far less intersting IMO.... Many times the person that leads after the first corner of the first turn wins the F1 race.  Not to metion they never run on courses that have 30 plus degrees banking.

The ticket states that it is good on the day that the event is held so not sure why anyone would expect a refund if they could then not attend.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> Logano almost got the shaft and Keselowski did. Don't let a Ford get too far out front with a Hendricks car that is capable of winning in the top five.



How did Keslokski get the shaft?  He was too fast on pit road.  If anything he "shafted" himself.

Gordon had the Cali race well in hand after the 48 cut down his tire.  If Nascar wanted a Hendrick car to win then they would not have thrown a caution when the 15 car spun.


----------



## tcward (Apr 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Ford guys are always whining.  build a car that can win or hush.



Best I remember, Logano was driving a Ford when he took the checkered flag yesterday.......


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> They are really getting carried away with throwing a caution at "just the right time."



.......kurts's tire exploded in the racing groove and parts of the body come apart also littering the track.....could nascar have let them go green? probably, but then someone else would be complaining I guess....


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> It's been that way for years. When Jeff Gordon was NASCAR's golden child, they threw a caution when he needed to hit the pits.  Same thing today.



Who is doing better in points, Harvick or Danica?


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Ford guys are always whining.  build a car that can win or hush.



I believe that's three this year.


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 8, 2014)

If you have ever been on a asphalt track and had a surprise rain shower run across the other side of the track and you hit it then you already know why they don't race in the rain. Been there done that. Also most of the crowd leaves the grandstands as well even though they paid to be there. Let the church roll on.


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> How did Keslokski get the shaft?  He was too fast on pit road.  If anything he "shafted" himself.
> 
> Gordon had the Cali race well in hand after the 48 cut down his tire.  If Nascar wanted a Hendrick car to win then they would not have thrown a caution when the 15 car spun.



Nascar would rather have the pit crews decide it. Keselowski would have never had to come to pit road without a caution. I am going to go out on a limb here and say Nascar will throw a caution with 10 to go at Darlington. They jump all over MWR when they caused a caution when they do it every time they think it's going to be a boring finish.

The Hendricks deal is just my thing with them because they skate around the rules more than any other team and get away with it.


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> If you have ever been on a asphalt track and had a surprise rain shower run across the other side of the track and you hit it then you already know why they don't race in the rain. Been there done that. Also most of the crowd leaves the grandstands as well even though they paid to be there. Let the church roll on.



I guess folks have never driven on the interstate and see how visibility is greatly cut down. I'm sure tv and the fans could get a great view of the spray.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

specialk said:


> .......kurts's tire exploded in the racing groove and parts of the body come apart also littering the track.....could nascar have let them go green? probably, but then someone else would be complaining I guess....



I was watching FOX.  They just showed him up near the wall and then they showed him pulling down.    Of course, they do the worst coverage, so I might have missed the tire blowing before he got down on the apron.  

Sure didn't take long to clean up all that "debris."  What a lap or two?  Convenient.   Just like always.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> I guess folks have never driven on the interstate and see how visibility is greatly cut down. I'm sure tv and the fans could get a great view of the spray.



Those millionaires wouldn't be asked to do anything that every fan doesn't hop right in their car and do.  

And if y'all really want adverse conditions, just watch some rally racing.   Those guys are insane.  And they don't whine about stuff being too wet, too slippery, too cold, too icy or nothing.   They just get in and do it.   And they are cry-baby Europeans.

(Pretty sad state of affairs when American race car driver millionaires can't sack up and figure the whole rain thing out.   It ain't that hard.  I just did it yesterday.  Didn't get paid a cent.)


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> Those millionaires wouldn't be asked to do anything that every fan doesn't hop right in their car and do.
> 
> And if y'all really want adverse conditions, just watch some rally racing.   Those guys are insane.  And they don't whine about stuff being too wet, too slippery, too cold, too icy or nothing.   They just get in and do it.   And they are cry-baby Europeans.
> 
> (Pretty sad state of affairs when American race car driver millionaires can't sack up and figure the whole rain thing out.   It ain't that hard.  I just did it yesterday.  Didn't get paid a cent.)



You act like you are such a genius but you STILL have not acknowledged the FACT that NO ONE would sit out in the cold rain and watch race cars that run 200 mph, run around in circles at 60 mph       Doubt anyone would watch it on tv either.  Im surprised with your know it all attitude, that you arent smart enough to figure that one out. 

And it has absolutely NOTHING to do with drivers "sacking up"  but EVERYTHING to do with the governing body that is NASCAR.

On the road courses is one thing.  On a high speed track like Daytona or even a 1.5 miler is a totally different thing.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 8, 2014)

Bottom line is nascar does not race in the rain, and whether you like him or not, the car that should have won the race, still won the race.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Bottom line is nascar does not race in the rain, and whether you like him or not, the car that should have won the race, still won the race.



Finally! Somebody brings LOGIC to the table 


These guys remind me of a bunch of girls arguing. 


If you dont like watching Nascar or you are gonna whine like a little school girl after EVERY race, heres a simple concept. TURN THE CHANNEL!   

Its not rocket science!


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> You act like you are such a genius but you STILL have not acknowledged the FACT that NO ONE would sit out in the cold rain and watch race cars that run 200 mph, run around in circles at 60 mph       Doubt anyone would watch it on tv either.  Im surprised with your know it all attitude, that you arent smart enough to figure that one out.
> 
> And it has absolutely NOTHING to do with drivers "sacking up"  but EVERYTHING to do with the governing body that is NASCAR.
> 
> On the road courses is one thing.  On a high speed track like Daytona or even a 1.5 miler is a totally different thing.




Exactly what folks used to say about road races (which are by far the best!)

-And I agree that it is a NASCAR thing which is beyond the control of the drivers.....   But I think it would be awesome racing.  Who cares of they race at 50 mph?  It still would require skill to keep from wrecking.    Slap them cars on a banked track, throw in some rain, and you would have good times!

-And no one would sit around in bad weather?  I guess the NFL guys didn't get that memo.


----------



## Elkhntr (Apr 8, 2014)

Busch cars ran a road race in the rain a couple years ago. Now I know why they quit doing it. It was beyond terrible.


----------



## srb (Apr 8, 2014)

Ask old freaky fast...About fast cars&Not wining A lil luck he might could have won a few races this year!!Bad luck or breaking parts....


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I was watching FOX.  They just showed him up near the wall and then they showed him pulling down.    Of course, they do the worst coverage, so I might have missed the tire blowing before he got down on the apron.
> 
> Sure didn't take long to clean up all that "debris."  What a lap or two?  Convenient.   Just like always.



http://www.nascar.com/racereplay?hi...=5183866_1382901&feed=nscs-2014-07&group=race


click on the link, it's from nascar.com..then click on 
''Kurt Busch Smacks Wall Bringing Caution''

..it's fox's coverage of the race....it shows the debris at the 1:20 mark ot the video....


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> Those millionaires wouldn't be asked to do anything that every fan doesn't hop right in their car and do.
> 
> And if y'all really want adverse conditions, just watch some rally racing.   Those guys are insane.  And they don't whine about stuff being too wet, too slippery, too cold, too icy or nothing.   They just get in and do it.   And they are cry-baby Europeans.
> 
> (Pretty sad state of affairs when American race car driver millionaires can't sack up and figure the whole rain thing out.   It ain't that hard.  I just did it yesterday.  Didn't get paid a cent.)


What fan would go watch a race when you couldn't see the action? The action would be just like Daytona where they would ride around for 90% of the race until the final laps.

I remember a race in Formula 1 where it was raining so hard that championship leader shumacher parked his car because the race was to decide the title. The race was finally halted.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> -Who cares of they race at 50 mph?



I do.  That is slower than pace lap speed.  No way would I pay $100 to go and watch that.  I enjoy it because having been behind the wheel of a stock car I have a good appreciation for what these guys do inches apart at 200mph.  If they were to do what we all do on the interstate in the rain it would not be entertaining to me.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who is doing better in points, Harvick or Danica?



Harvick but not by much.....15 points


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 8, 2014)

The caution makes for a good last few laps makes it interesting didn't change the outcome of the race logo woulda won either way


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> Exactly what folks used to say about road races (which are by far the best!)
> 
> -And I agree that it is a NASCAR thing which is beyond the control of the drivers.....   But I think it would be awesome racing.  Who cares of they race at 50 mph?  It still would require skill to keep from wrecking.    Slap them cars on a banked track, throw in some rain, and you would have good times!
> 
> -And no one would sit around in bad weather?  I guess the NFL guys didn't get that memo.


Don't see why you would want to watch cars going 50mph in the rain and if you do go watch the interstate in the rain nascar has never raced in rain


----------



## tcward (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> Exactly what folks used to say about road races (which are by far the best!)
> 
> -And I agree that it is a NASCAR thing which is beyond the control of the drivers.....   But I think it would be awesome racing.  Who cares of they race at 50 mph?  It still would require skill to keep from wrecking.    Slap them cars on a banked track, throw in some rain, and you would have good times!
> 
> -And no one would sit around in bad weather?  I guess the NFL guys didn't get that memo.



The ONLY time I would sit out in weather like that would to be to watch for a big 10 pointer.....sure wouldn't be for a sporting event! That's what they make big screen tv for!


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> I do.  That is slower than pace lap speed.  No way would I pay $100 to go and watch that.  I enjoy it because having been behind the wheel of a stock car I have a good appreciation for what these guys do inches apart at 200mph.  If they were to do what we all do on the interstate in the rain it would not be entertaining to me.



Better than paying $100 to wade through the mud and drive right back home.  (All so you can't come back Monday because of work.)

I have done that a couple of times.   I'm just about at the point where I ain't gonna go no more.   TV is better, and I don't have to get wet for nothing.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

specialk said:


> http://www.nascar.com/racereplay?hi...=5183866_1382901&feed=nscs-2014-07&group=race
> 
> 
> click on the link, it's from nascar.com..then click on
> ...



The 1:20  is precisely my point.  

There was no reason for a caution at all.  That debris was mostly under the white line.  (Now, there could have been more debris up higher, but Fox's camera work is so bad that we will never know.)

-Anyhow, that race wasn't an isolated example.   Seems like they throw a caution every single race with 5 or less to go whether they legitimately need to or not.   Just like a "competition caution."  Who dreamed that garbage up?  How much more arbitrary can they get?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

Silly kids......don't ya'll know that NASCAR is scripted.


----------



## jcountry (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Silly kids......don't ya'll know that NASCAR is scripted.



It sure is getting close to that.  

(We will know for certain if Danica ever wins a race.  She is awful.)


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 8, 2014)

jcountry said:


> Better than paying $100 to wade through the mud and drive right back home.  (All so you can't come back Monday because of work.)
> 
> I have done that a couple of times.   I'm just about at the point where I ain't gonna go no more.   TV is better, and I don't have to get wet for nothing.



I usually camp all weekend and go home Monday anyway.  Even if I do drive over for the day I always make sure I have the day after off just in case it rains out.


----------



## srb (Apr 8, 2014)

*This...*



jcountry said:


> It sure is getting close to that.
> 
> (We will know for certain if Danica ever wins a race.  She is awful.)



X So many !!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> I believe that's three this year.



Then hush.  You are always fussing about Chevy getting breaks and the fords getting shafted.

Ford has 3 so far, but I'll bet you at the end of the yr, you will be whining again about how Ford got shafted and Chevy got all the breaks.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who is doing better in points, Harvick or Danica?



Who will be racing for the Championship at end of the yr?


Also, wanna bet that Harvick finishes ahead of your Boy Kylie AGAIN this yr?


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Then hush.  You are always fussing about Chevy getting breaks and the fords getting shafted.
> 
> Ford has 3 so far, but I'll bet you at the end of the yr, you will be whining again about how Ford got shafted and Chevy got all the breaks.



Do you actually put any thoughts into your posts? You had no idea Ford had won 3 races .

BTW, there are as many Chevy's as Ford and Toyotas combined, so it's a shame if they don't win.


----------



## specialk (Apr 9, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Who will be racing for the Championship at end of the yr?
> 
> 
> Also, wanna bet that Harvick finishes ahead of your Boy Kylie AGAIN this yr?



I feel safe that ''happy'' will be in, but according to the rules you MUST be in the top 30 in points.....he's skating on mighty thin ice right now....


----------

